# WinCC Flex und Standardpasswort



## S7_Mich (9 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

es wird in einem neuen Projekt automatisch der Benutzer Admin und das dazugehörige Passwort angelegt. 

Das Passwort kann nicht geändert werden. 

Wie lautet denn eigentlich das Passwort für den WinCC flex Admin?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandman (9 Juni 2009)

wie immer: 100


----------



## S7_Mich (9 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ach, auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Wie einfallslos von Siemens 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Günni1977 (10 Juni 2009)

hi,
wieso einfallslos? wer kommt schon auf so ein Passwort?...


----------



## S7_Mich (10 Juni 2009)

Na ich dachte evtl. bei Flexible, das Siemens sich ein neues einfallen lassen würde. Vielleicht 200


----------



## Sandman (10 Juni 2009)

Nein wozu auch ... ist doch besser wenn das Passwort schon so wie bei ProTool weitergeführt wird damit man sich nicht wieder umstellen muss.


----------



## S7_Mich (10 Juni 2009)

Ja habt ja recht


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2009)

Sandman schrieb:


> ... damit man sich nicht wieder umstellen muss.


deswegen hat man ja auch nach vier Jahren wieder die alte Protool-Gewohnheit, sich nur mit Kennwort anmelden zu können, wieder eingeführt. Nicht, dass noch einer lernen muss, dass es ausser dem Passwort 100 auch noch den Benutzer Admin gibt *ROFL*

*nichts für ungut*


----------



## S7_Mich (10 Juni 2009)

Aha,

kann man bei WinCC flexible einstellen, das er nur nach dem Passwort fragt. Ist schon blöd, wenn man auch noch den Benutzer eingeben muß. 

Das wäre nicht schlecht, wenn das funktionieren würde.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2009)

geht ab 2008 ...


----------



## Andreas_fuc (10 Juni 2009)

Ja, ab der Version 2008 kann dies eingestellt werden.

mfG
Andreas


----------



## Sandman (10 Juni 2009)

Na da wurde doch ein Kundenwunsch wieder umgesetzt ist doch fein


----------



## S7_Mich (10 Juni 2009)

Sehr schön.


----------

